# como medir el consumo de un equipo electronico



## meledu (Mar 1, 2006)

hola chicos mi duda surge de una fuente que hice la cual la hago funcionar cojn una bateria y bueno es de 7 a y quiero saber cuanto me ba durar y para eso necesito saber cuanto consume lo que alimente con kmi fuente............


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 3, 2006)

Mmm.. no entiendo bien tu pregunta.  Si queres saber cuanto consume un equipo lo mejor seria fijarse en un manual.  Si el equipo es construido por vos tendrias que poder calcularlo.  Si queres conocer el consumo real tendrias que usar un buen tester o multimetro y medir la corriente que circula por uno de los terminales de alimentacion.  Para esto tenes que poner el tester en serie con la carga (el equipo), posiblemente cortando uno de los cables de alimentacion.  Hay que tener una idea estimada de la corriente porque los testers en general aguantan un maximo de 10A pero solo durante unos segundos (esto puede variar segun modelo).
Bien, ahora conociendo la corriente lo que resta es multiplicar ese valor por la tension de alimentacion y el resultado es la potencia. Sin embargo si lo estas alimentando con una bateria y queres saber cuanto va  a durarte la carga lo que necesitas conocer es la energia almacenada en la bateria y no la potencia.  Para eso tendrias que decirme cual es la carga nominal en mAH o AH (coulombs) y luego te digo. La ecuacion para conocer la energia es E=1/2*Q*V V es la tension y Q la carga en coulombs. Si sabes cual es la carga en mAh para convertir haces esto Q=mAH*3.6
Bueno basta explicate un poco mejor y te digo.

Saludos.


----------



## meledu (Mar 4, 2006)

hola amigo gracias por tu respuesta bueno la carga de mi bateria es de 4Ah 20h bueno es lo que dice en la bateria sealed que tengo y la pregunta era porque me construi un alimentador y no se cuanto consumo tendra yncluso he construido un conversor para lo cual estoy usando 2 de las baterias que te hable y quiero calcular cuanto durara ........para los dos casos ...


----------



## meledu (Mar 13, 2006)

hola chicos plis no se olviden de este caso aver si me responden


----------

